# Construction started on Gulf snorkeling reef



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

First load was placed this morning.

http://www.pnj.com/apps/pbcs.dll/ga...10413&Kategori=NEWS01&Lopenr=104130801&Ref=PH


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

where is park east? good for this....


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Park East is the big parking lot by Portofino.


----------

